# Is Rediffmail down



## vimalonline (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi,

Is rediffmail server down now?


----------



## digit i am thinking (Jun 17, 2007)

yes


----------



## ahref (Jun 17, 2007)

Working fine here


----------



## vimalonline (Jun 17, 2007)

vimalonline said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Is rediffmail server down now?




now its fine guys.... i think it had a downtime for 30 mins....


----------



## lalam (Jun 17, 2007)

Can't even check my inbox too! Though can log in


----------



## Garbage (Jun 17, 2007)

it's working fine


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 18, 2007)

yup it was down yesterday evening.

now working fine


----------



## piyush gupta (Jun 18, 2007)

Working very fine here


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 18, 2007)

Many a times it happen with me that rediffmail says that its servers are facing a temporary breakdown when I go to settings.


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Jun 18, 2007)

Working fine here...


----------

